# Free OYSTERS, $1 off drinks and the grill.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night, Wednesday, 7/23/2014.*

*Free Oysters is occurring at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*We are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*We will be making fish tacos.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.*

*This is the Fifth Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us "Local Oyster Suckers".

**They start shucking about 3:30 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 6 - 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.

*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Heading that way as soon as I clean the boat from today's trip. 

Pork tenderloin marinating for the grill while I perform the above task.

See ya out there!

Jimmy


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I hate we missed out yesterday but LuLu and I will definitely be there next Wednesday the 30th the last one for July.
Hopefully we can generate a good crowd of PFFers.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Clay doh this will be a good time to meet up if you can swing it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry we missed it. Hanging in Breckenridge Colorado this week.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Me too , had break'in (AC) ridge pool games going. As soon as it cools off some..... I'm coming. Need a breeze. I Hate HOT.:shifty:


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Bump for à good time.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone heading out this evening?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

h2o4u said:


> Anyone heading out this evening?


I'll be there! Its been a while since I made it out there on Wed.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Stopped by Corrina 2 to see if she would be a DD, but she wasn't home. 

Maybe in 2 weeks for me.


----------

